# Tied up a few flies



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Made some basic baitfish patterns and a couple poppers. Don't make fun of my pompano rocket, it was my first one.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty nice!:clap


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I cant laugh because I cant see the pics


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tailfisher (10/5/2008)*I cant laugh because I cant see the pics


Should work now, I just fixed it.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

True-King,

Really nice flies! :clap What size are they? Is tthis Plano box a dry box?









Thanks.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigpopper (10/5/2008)* Is tthis Plano box a dry box?


Negative


----------

